#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Αποθήκη σε κατοικία σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή

## asak

Με κοινοτική άδεια του 1998 για βοηθητικό χώρο - αποθήκη 50μ² ανεγέρθη τελικά κατοικία 55μ² σε γήπεδο εκτός σχεδίου μη άρτιο και μη οικοδομήσιμο.

Αντιμετώπιση της αυθαιρεσίας:
Κατηγορία *4* - υποκατηγορία 20-4-40
*1*. Σύμφωνα με την παρ.7 του άρθρ.100 ---> δηλώνω *ΥΔ 50μ²* με συντελεστή "μόνο υπέρβαση ύψους ή κάλυψης (ε) ", χωρίς τον ειδικό συντελεστή αλλαγή χρήσης
*2*. *ΥΔ 5μ²* με συντελεστή "<50μ² της επιτρεπόμενης δόμησης (α)"

Παρακαλώ για τη γνώμη σας, σχετικά με την ορθό τρόπο αντιμετώπισης και του συννόμου αυτής με τους έως τώρα ισχύοντες νόμους.

----------


## Xάρης

Ερωτήματα:

1) Πώς εκδόθηκε άδεια σε γήπεδο μη άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο; 
Υπάρχει κάποια ειδική διάταξη για αποθήκες;
Μήπως η αποθήκη είναι αγροτική;

2) Επιτρέπεται σήμερα η ανέγερση κατοικίας στο εν λόγω γήπεδο;
Αν ναι, ποια είναι η επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση για κατοικίες;

----------


## asak

1. Πρόκειται για κοινοτική άδεια οικοδόμησης για αποθήκη 50μ². Πιθανότατα να εννοείτο αγροτική αλλά πουθενά δεν το αναφέρει. Το γήπεδο είναι 1162,00,²

2. Σήμερα σαφώς και όχι

----------


## Xάρης

1) Υποθέτω ότι η αποθήκη είναι αγροτική και ότι υπήρχε ( υπάρχει ακόμα; ) κάποια σχετική παρέκκλιση.

2) Η χρήση λοιπόν κατοικίας απαγορεύεται.
Και η επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση είναι 0,00τ.μ.
Φοβάμαι ότι σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει αλλαγή χρήσης εντός νομίμου περιγράμματος διότι δεν υπάρχει νόμιμο περίγραμμα!
Αυθαίρετο είναι όλο το κτήριο δηλαδή και τα 55τ.μ..

----------


## asak

1) Ως αγροτική πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται και απόσο γνωρίζω δεν υπήρχε καμμία είδους παρέκκλιση. Για να χαριτολογήσω, η μόνη παρέκκλιση που υπήρχε είναι αυτή που είχε ο Νομάρχης να κάνει ότι θέλει :-) Δηλ. παρερμήνευσε μία ΥΑ σχετικά με άδειες σε δυσπρόσιτους και απομακρυσμένους οικισμούς και έκανε όλες τις κοινότητες του Νομού να φαντάζουν έτσι. Έτσι  εξουσιοδότησε όλους τους κοινοτάρχες να εκδίδουν οικοδομικές άδειες "μικρής σημασίας". Με τον καιρό βέβαια εντοπίστηκε αυτή η κατ' εμέ ηθελημένη πρωτοβουλία του Νομάρχη και έπαψαν να εκδίδονται τέτοιες άδειες.

2) Άρα λοιπόν μπορεί να πει κάποιος ότι η χρήση κατοικίας  δεν απαγορευόταν.
Ο μόνος περιορισμός χωρίς αυτή την απόφαση Νομάρχη θα ήταν μόνο για δόμηση γενικά σε ένα μη άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο γήπεδο.

Έχοντας υπόψη τα ανωτέρω θεωρώ ότι θα μπορούσαμε να μιλάμε για αλλαγή χρήσης, από αποθήκη που προβλεπόταν στην κοινοτική άδεια οικοδόμησης σε κατοικία. Σκέφτομαι επίσης το γεγονός να καταλογήσω αλλαγή χρήσης μόνο στο καθαρό εμβαδό και όχι σ΄ συτό της εξωτερικής τοιχοποιίας και βέβαια για το περίγραμμα των 50μ². Όσο αφορά τα καθ' υπέρβαση επιπλέον 5μ² αυτά σίγουρα με ΥΔ και ΥΚ. Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι, τι συντελεστές να βάλω, γνωρίζοντας ότι τότε αλλά και σήμερα το γήπεδο είναι μή άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο;

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς θεωρείς ότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια στο γεωτεμάχιο καθότι είναι μη άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο.
Όταν όμως δεν υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια, δεν επιλέγεται κάποιο από τα 5 α-β-γ-δ, 7, 8 και 9. 
Βλ. Παράρτημα Α.

Αν θεωρήσεις ότι πρόκειται για αλλαγή χρήσης, ΝΑΙ, δεν θα προσμετρήσεις τους εξωτερικούς νομίμως υφιστάμενους τοίχους στο εμβαδόν της αλλαγής χρήσης.

----------


## asak

Σωστή η αναφορά σου. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως εφόσον υφίσταται μία άδεια οικοδόμησης δεν μπορώ να την αγνοήσω και να θεωρήσω ότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει.
Οπότε πιθανότατα θα ορίσω αλλαγή χρήσης για το γεγονός ότι και οι συντελεστές για ΥΔ δεν έρχονται σε σύγκρουση με το εγκεκριμένο καθεστώς του γηπέδου σε αντίθεση με υπόθεση καθολικής ΥΔ, όπου θα υπήρχε δίλλημα τι συντελεστές να βάλω.

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου ενώ υφίσταται οικοδομική άδεια, στο πεδίο "Οικοδομική άδεια" επιλέγουμε "ΌΧΙ".
Βλ. Παράρτημα Α.

"...
γ)  *Όταν υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια στο γήπεδο / οικόπεδο το οποίο από την αιτιολόγηση της τεχνικής έκθεσης του μηχανικού προκύπτει ότι:
· δεν είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο, παρά τα αντιθέτως αναφερόμενα στη σχετική οικοδομική άδεια,
*..."

----------


## asak

Σαφώς ισχύει αυτό που λες. Αναφέρεται σε περιπτώσεις που το περίγραμμα του κτιρίου ή οι μελέτες που το συνοδεύουν δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση με το πραγματοποιούμενο. Και σίγουρα δεν έχει να κάνει με τη χρήση αυτού.

----------


## Xάρης

Κοίταξε το Παράρτημα Α και τις διευκρινήσεις των συντελεστών τετραγωνιδίων.
Το "ΌΧΙ" στην οικοδομική άδεια το βάζεις σε κάθε περίπτωση όπου το γεωτεμάχιο δεν είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο.

Στην αρχική σου ανάρτηση ανέφερες ότι το γήπεδο είναι μη άρτιο και μη οικοδομήσιμο.
Άρα βάζεις "ΌΧΙ", οπότε και δεν επιλέγεται κάποιο από τα 5 α-β-γ-δ, 7, 8 και 9.

----------


## asak

Θα λάβω σοβαρά τη γνώμη σου την οποία θεωρώ ιδιαίτερης βαρύτητας. Απλώς για τον αντίλογο θα αναφέρω για ποιους λόγους δεν θα έβαζα το "ΟΧΙ" στην οικοδομική άδεια.

1. Για να αιτιολογήσω στην Τεχνική Έκθεση τις συνθήκες "μη ύπαρξης οικοδομικής άδειας" θα πρέπει να συντάξω τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα προκειμένου να ελέγξω την αρτιότητα-οικοδομησιμότητα, το οποίο δεν απαιτείται όταν υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια. Το γεγονός ότι γνωρίζω το μη άρτιο εμβαδό είναι από το τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα και βάσει της εμπειρίας μου. Δεν έκανα έλεγχο ούτε με υποχρεώνει νομίζω ο Νόμος να κάνω έλεγχο τοπογραφικού διαγράμματος.

2. Όπως είπες "Το "ΌΧΙ" στην οικοδομική άδεια το βάζεις σε κάθε περίπτωση όπου το γεωτεμάχιο δεν είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο" Οι διευκρινίσεις στο Παράρτημα Α αναφέρουν επιπλέον το εξής: Θεωρείται ότι δεν υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια *αποκλειστικά* για τις αυθαίρετες κατασκευές που εκτελέστηκαν καθ' υπέρβαση της δόμησης τηα κάλυψης του ύψους των προβλεπομένων να κατασκευαστούν στην οικοδομική άδεια. Δεν γίνεται αναφορά για αλλαγή χρήσης που θεωρώ ότι συμβαίνει στην περίπτωσή μου.

3. Όπως και να το κάνεις, άλλο είναι η αναφορά στα κυρίως άρθρα του Νόμου και άλλο είναι οι διευκρινίσεις στο παράρτημα αυτού, εννοώντας τη βαρύτητά τους.

----------


## Xάρης

> Θα λάβω σοβαρά τη γνώμη σου την οποία θεωρώ ιδιαίτερης βαρύτητας.


Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

*1.* Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που δεν απαιτείται η σύνταξη νέου τοπογραφικού για τη διαπίστωση του μη άρτιου και οικοδομήσιμου του γεωτεμαχίου. Αυτό μπορεί να προκύπτει από το υπάρχον τοπογραφικό της οικοδομικής άδειας. Δεν μιλάμε δε για έλεγχο των συντεταγμένων των κορυφών ή του εμβαδού του τοπογραφικού, αλλά βάσει των στοιχείων που μας δίνονται, έλεγχο αρτιότητας και οικοδομησιμότητας. Αν είναι κάτι προφανές, τότε ποια θα ήταν η δικαιολογία του μηχανικού; Δεν γνώριζα, είμαι άπειρος, δεν το πρόσεξα; Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορεί να μην αποδεικνύεται δόλος αλλά το βέβαιο είναι η αμέλεια.

*2.* Το κείμενο αυτό, "Θεωρείται ότι δεν υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια αποκλειστικά για τις αυθαίρετες κατασκευές που εκτελέστηκαν καθ' υπέρβαση της δόμησης, της κάλυψης, του ύψους των προβλεπομένων να κατασκευαστούν στην οικοδομική άδεια.", 
αφορά μόνο την τρίτη υποπερίπτωση της περίπτωσης (γ), δηλαδή το: 
"το προβλεπόμενο στην οικοδομική άδεια κτήριο έχει ανεγερθεί σε άλλη μη νόμιμη θέση και συγχρόνως από τη σύγκριση της αποτύπωσης της υφιστάμενης κατάστασης με το τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα της οικοδομικής άδειας, προκύπτει ότι το περίγραμμα του υφισταμένου κτηρίου δεν συμπίπτει σε κανένα σημείο με το προβλεπόμενο περίγραμμα από την οικοδομική άδεια."
Δεν αφορά τις δύο πρώτες υποπεριπτώσεις της περίπτωσης (γ), δηλαδή τις:
δεν είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο, παρά τα αντιθέτως αναφερόμενα στη σχετική οικοδομική άδεια,είναι μικρότερο (λόγω μεταγενέστερης κατάτμησης), με συνέπεια να μην ταυτίζεται με αυτό για το οποίο έχει εκδοθεί η οικοδομική άδεια,
*3.* Τα Παραρτήματα Α και Β του Ν.4495/17 δεν είναι σχόλια, είναι λειτουργικά μέρη του νόμου με την ίδια ισχύ που έχουν και τα άρθρα του.
Ακόμα και σχόλια να ήταν, όπως π.χ. του ΚΑΝΕΠΕ, θα είχαν την ίδια ισχύ με τα άρθρα του νόμου, βλ. §1.1.2 ΚΑΝΕΠΕ για τα σχόλια του κανονισμού.

----------


## asak

1. Χάρη,  το προφανές για μένα είναι ότι εκδόθηκε μία άδεια σε ένα άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο οικόπεδο. Δεν μπορώ να κρίνω την νομιμότητα διοικητικών πράξεων, ούτε των μελετών που τις συνόδευαν. Εξάλλου δεν υποχρεούμαι να γνωρίζω ποιες παρεκκλίσεις μπορεί να είχε ένα οικόπεδο προκειμένου να οικοδομηθεί. Επίσης προφανές για μένα είναι να εφαρμόζω το γράμμα του Νόμου και να μην παρεκκλίνω των υποχρεώσεων που απορρέουν απ' αυτόν. Οπότε δεν θα απολογηθώ ούτε θα δικαιολογηθώ σε κανέναν, ο οποίος το πιο πιθανό να είναι συνάδελφος, ελεγκτής. Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζω είναι αν ο συνάδελφος είναι γνώστης των πραγμάτων και τη νομοθεσίας ή τυγχάνει απλώς να είναι ελεγκτής.....το δεύτερο να ξέρεις με προβληματίζει.

2. Νομίζω ότι από την παραγραφοποίηση του κειμένου προκύπτει αυτό που λες. Αλλά αν μιλούσαμε για αμέλεια εδώ ίσως κολλάει περισσότερο αυτή. Εξάλλου η παραγραφοποίηση με * δεν είναι κάτι που έχουμε διδαχθεί ή διδάσκεται.....είναι βέβαια ευρέως γνωστή με τους επεξεργαστές κειμένου.

3. Εντάξει, εδώ θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα.

----------


## miha

Σε αγροτεμάχιο μη αρτιο και μη οικοδομησιμο είχε βγει (το 2006) άδεια μικρής κλίμακας για την κατασκευή της γνωστής αποθήκης των 15τ.μ.Στην πράξη χτίστηκε σπίτι 50 τ.μ και αποθήκη 8 τ.μ.Σκόπευα να δηλώσω ΝΑΙ στο πεδίο ύπαρξη οικοδομικής άδειας αλλά διαβάζοντας το νήμα προβληματίστηκα απο το εξής:
''Το "ΌΧΙ" στην οικοδομική άδεια το βάζεις σε κάθε περίπτωση όπου το γεωτεμάχιο δεν είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο.''

Διαβάζοντας το παράρτημα Α και συγκεκριμένα τις υποπαραγράφους α,β,γ στο αντίστοιχο σημείο δεν βλέπω κάτι που να περιγράφει την δική μου περίπτωση έτσι ώστε να επικαλεστώ το ΟΧΙ στην ύπαρξη Ο.Α.
Υπ'όψιν ότι στον υπολογισμό προστίμου με ''συμφέρει'' να πάει χωρίς Ο.Α αφού σε άλλη περίπτωση η Υ.Δ θα δηλωθεί με ποσοστό υπέρβασης >200% και αντίσοιχα η κάλυψη με >60%.

----------


## Xάρης

Η άδεια έγκρισης εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας δεν είναι οικοδομική άδεια.

----------

